# Meet Earl



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

http://www.meetearl.com/



> Meet Earl, a revolutionary tablet engineered for the most extreme of outdoor situations. Built for survival, Earl works where today's smart phones and tablets cannot. Style meets efficiency with Earl's intuitive design, fusing Android 4.1 together with an energy sipping E-Ink screen and the latest in GPS, weather sensor, and radio communication technology. With Earl at your side, stay in control of your journey no matter where it takes you.


Their blurb above pretty much sums it up. Topo maps, weather conditions, radio (one and two way), GPS, PDF viewer and more all for around $300. Looks to me like something that would be good for a BOB, especially a wilderness bag and you can load it up with survival docs too.

Supposed to be shipping already but the site still lists it as "pre-order". I'll be watching this and am interested to see what the initial reviews will say.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

not something I want having the ability to track much less broadcast my locations in WROL/TEOTWAKI but for out hiking and all of a sudden really bad shit happened, I think this has to be rated as one of the best ways to spend money if you can afford the $300 when SHTF and I need Sheriff's Dept rescue helo right away!!!

If you don't have comm's you dont have shit!
and this little beauty has maps too!


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Yeah, broadcasting in that situation might not be the smartest move... but you can still listen in without giving away anything.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Someone must want it , they are 256% funded. Wow.


----------

